# Narrowed it down to 3 choices:



## Guest (May 9, 2007)

*Pic one:*​
B. rhoadesii29.52%F. rostratus1257.14%Tyrannochromis733.33%


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2007)

O.k. I keep posting polls, just have a lot of indecision. I've narrowed my choices to 3 species. I'm going with a species tank (might through in a sigle trio of one of these three).
I'm waiting on the list from the guy, I've been buying African cichlids from the last 13 years or more. They're going into my 8ft. 250 gal. I may have to look for a bigger tank in the future :roll: (It never fails, always need a bigger tank, if I ever win the lottery, I'll build my own rift lake :lol: ) I've not kept Malawis this size range. I guess, I'll have to get use to getting wet at feeding time, like with my central american cichlids.


----------



## why_spyder (Mar 2, 2006)

I only see two choices to vote for.


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2007)

oops.


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2007)

I don't know how to add Tyranochromis. Having editing problem. I'll just ask people to enter a reply.


----------



## justin323 (Nov 29, 2006)

I had that problem posting a poll as well. It seems if you add another question and just leave it blank it will show your last question.


----------



## straitjacketstar (Mar 8, 2004)

I votes fossie. Even after readin Tyrannochromis is a an option. I like the look of fossies better than either of the other two.


----------



## Something Fishy (Oct 23, 2002)

I have all three and my favorites would be the Fossorochromis and Tyrannochromis over the Buccochromis. I voted for the Rostratus but in the end you should just get what you really want rather than letting us tell you what to get.....


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

Fossochromis are more natural schooling fish, would make a better group I would guess. You could keep multiple males. And are cool.

Why not add a group of Cyrtocara moorii which are another over sand schooling fish which would contrast nicely. Or maybe a group of Phenocheilus Tanzania which seem like a mellow mix with Fossochromis... the male Phenocheilus could compete with the male Rostratus for most multichromatic blue/silver coolness... would be nice I could dream.

What about Champsochromis ... would be cool torpedo predators, an impressive large tank group I should think. 
A large Buccochromis male would be huge and probably incredibly beautiful multicolour... don't know how a group tank would work in the long run.

I could only dream...


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2007)

I really don't know what I exactly want. If I had a 1000 gal tank I'd have groups of all 3 with some C. moori and P. phenochilus too boot. I really like them all equally. I think availability will be the biggest factor. I've got a deal on 6 tyranos (don't know the ratio) at around 6 inches from a guy I know. I also can get my hands on some 4 inch juvie fossies 8-10 50:50 ratio right now. No sub adults or adults available right now. I could get them both, but I don't want the problem of having to get rid of a group later on, suddenly an 8ft. tank isn't soo big with these guys at grown sizes. Looks as if the fossies have the lead. I've also found more info. on them, scant info. on the others unless you can translate German. I've been told the buccos to be too agressive (though it's one of the prettiest fish out there). 
As for champs, I think they're gonna need a longer tank, so I didn't even put them amongst my picks.
I think I'm gonna take a 2nd look at those juvie fossies (it'll be cheaper). My tank is ready and cycled. I may need to add another inch of pool sand. Knowing me I may come home with them or the 1st thing I see (I't hard to have an empty tank).


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

You won't need a bigger tank than you have, for Champs. I bred them in a 6ft ~ 150 gallon for years. The tank was a big of an oddball shape though, 6ft x 24" wide x 20" tall.


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2007)

Fogelhund said:


> You won't need a bigger tank than you have, for Champs. I bred them in a 6ft ~ 150 gallon for years. The tank was a big of an oddball shape though, 6ft x 24" wide x 20" tall.


How many champs did you have? Could I keep champs with fossies?


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

One male, three females. The Champs would go well with phenochilus, but I don't think they'd mix well with Fossie's (and be their best).


----------



## bigfishferd (May 31, 2006)

My champs 1m/1f and rostratus 1m/1f get along fine and ignore each other for the most part. Although there are quite a few other species in this tank which might help keep their attention elsewhere, I think just the two species would work. This is just my experience though, yours could be different.

Here is a pic of my champ to help entice you.


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2007)

Got my fish today. I went with 11 F. rostratus. I also picked up 6 A. christyi all juvies 4-6 iches


----------

